# Moebius RC Seaview Conversion



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Big Dave has completed my first of two orders....(I am getting a Big Dave Gato unit in April or May at the latest)

He has informed me that my Seaview unit is complete and getting ready to ship.

Lots of video and pics to come
opcorn:

....I am so JUICED.


Here is Big Daves Webpage
http://www.frontiernet.net/~bwelch/


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the videos :thumbsup:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

The whole RC conversion really interests me, although I could never do it. Where do you put it in the water, out of curiosity?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I have crystal clear water here on the St. Lawrence River.
I am just south of Ottawa. I am fortunate to have lots of nice beaches to run the fleet. Also being on a pension I can go to the beaches when they are empty through the week and all spring and fall, so I have tons of fun to look forward too.
:thumbsup:

Its a expensive hobby, sure enough, and being on a pension, it has taken a year to get the stuff together for several of these.
But patience is a virtue and I am almost home free.
Cheers


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is the RCABS (re-circulating air ballast system) unit from Big Dave, this is the WTC (water tight cylinder).


The middle of the cylinder has a bladder bag for blood pressure and the blood pressure pump fills it up and it floats.
If the bag is empty it sinks. The middle part of the cylinder with the bag, floods with water, both ends are water tight.
At the rear of the unit is the pumpjet assembly that will work like a jet-ski pumpjet.


The only thing really completed is the sailplanes and the limberholes.
Here is a sample of how I go about cutting out the styrene limber holes on the large Seaview....3/64 drill bit and a x-acto knife, all from the outside.





I have four of these large Seaviews. There are four sections with limber holes. It takes me one hour per section....times three Seaviews....thats 12 hours.
:freak:

But its over and I am done....I think I am now a pro at limber holes.





I will detail the rest of the build.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I have read the instructions and viewed the photos that Dave sends with the CD for the Seaview kit. 
Dave shows a connection between the WTC and the PumpJet with the dog bone coupler.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Time to look at gear placement. I first installed the blue rubber tubes to the stern of the PJ with some hot water to soften the blue rubber tubes.
I then recalled the information I reviewed yesterday.
I did read all the material and I knew that Dave said about 8.5" from the stern is where he placed his unit. 



> It does not have to be mounted exactually where mine is but as close as you can make it. Mine is 8.5” from the rear of the hull at the point the V comes together to the front of the brass side mounts.


Well I also remembered his pictures.


I can see by Daves picture that the front form of the nicelle openings is the front end of the PJ.
So I positioned the unit as explained.


Which puts the front end of the WTC about 1/4 or 1/8 of the way out into the flying sub bay. This allows for easy access to the battery.
I think thats about correct, you like it Dave?




> The first thing I would do is cut the opening out in the side of the hull where the nacelles contact the side. This will be an oval shape. Open up as much of this area as you can making sure you do not cut into the glue joint.


I need to cut out my vent ducts on each side.
Off to the dremel.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

This is the rx and the rudder, dive planes, bladder pump are being connected.
Also the 7v lipo battery


I got the PumpJet together too.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well the australopithecus has decided to put the rudders on channel one, elevators on channel two, ESC on three, pump on five.

There is lots of room for the rx and battery as you can see. 


Here is the cut you need to make into the Nicelles from inside.
Just the small area covered with styrene. Little hard to see, but the one on the right has been cut and you can see the piece on the cutting mat.


Nice shot of the PJ. I will cut open the hull portion into the nicelle tomorrow. These blue tubes fit into the nicelle perfectly.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is a pic of another unit I got last year from stringfly on SC forum which is fully functional with a gas system.

I put the Big Dave unit I am working with along with the radios out for a pic.


I found some collets for the Big Dave rudder and plane control rods.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

The cuts that need to be made to allow the tube into the nicelle


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Now the duct for the BTP (Big Dave Thrust Pump)
You make a template from cardboard.








I have to tighten the duct a bit closer to the centre line, but hey, nice work.
Me Caveman, Me good!
UGH!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I have two Dremels, one with a flex arm, one for the Dremel drill press.
I used a drill to open up the inital area, then I use this attachment to grind out the rest.


I have all the attachments one could want, with several different Dremel kits from Canadian Tire, at 70% off.
I was looking at a Dremel Stylius, cordless units.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

A view of the fleet of Seaviews



The painted one is complete with all the fixings and built mainly by Stringfly. I still need the electronic switch for the Snort Pump and the ADF for this unit. I have a SL - 8 rx and a Futuba PCM 1024 FP-T7UHP Super Helicopter Radio tx for this one with a 75 MHz Spectra Moduel refit for subs.

The second one is Big Daves to which this thread is dedicated. It is 75% done and will fit together via the center hull seam, vs the super structure concept of the painted unit. I think I will put external dive planes on the nicelles on one of my future builds. I saw it here on this build, and consider it a good idea. That will allow me to measure the changes with different combinations of control surfaces


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Back to test fitting the BTP and our little build.

I placed the BTP and noticed that my rear exit can be extended a little further forward to have a better exit on the tubes.



However the cut and placement of my first side of the BTP Duct is PERFECT!


For an australopithecus, not too bad. 
Did I mention, I am having a LOT OF FUN!

I have clear plastic tubing and have tested it vs the blue tubing.
The clear stuff bends better without squeezing narrow like the blue tube.
I also see that at least Dave used a double bend in his original with clear tubing.


I know Steve Neill used clear as well. 
I think it is a better tube vent for the angles presented.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I have some 3/4 x 5/8 clear tube, which fits inside the BTP outputs.
Not the proper size and not what I am going to use, but it just flexes better as a test fit. The proper size fits over the O/P and not inside.


Either way I have to open up the hull portion a little further forward.


Task completed and here is the final measurements, at the nacelle.


BTP vent input


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well that is nice fit.


Now I need to get the dive planes controls ready


I have my other unit to use as a measuring stick too


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Back from Ottawa with just about all I need.
I went to Discount Hobby in Orleans.
Here is what I got.

Two micro-deans connectors
1/8" dogbone and couplers
brass sheet
one battery for one radio
Electric Fly lipo poly charger 
lipo balancer
two bottles of CA medium
one bottle of testors liquid solvent glue


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well things are coming together swimmingly.
:thumbsup:



PS I am having fun and Dave is very polite and great to deal with in every respect.

Compared to the two gas cylinders I have, the RCABS WTC is thicker, every component is of a higher grade in dimensions, and the brushless motor is smaller of course.

I checked with Dave Welch about the size of the brushless motor.
The specs on the motor and gear system are as follows.



> Brushless motors are measured in KV,
> The motor is 4900KV.
> For every volt it will spin 4900 RPM.
> It is powered by a 7.4 volt battery
> ...


It's going to be one sweet sub. I will have it done this week.
The water is open, the ice has melted and the Revell Gato will be next.
Pictures to follow.
:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing your results! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is going to be so cool on and under the water.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys

I scribed and cutout my rudder sections.


A size comparison, a figure from the kit beside the BTP


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Deciding if I will use the kit rudder or the cast one, both will work.


I got perfect symmetry with the two sides.


Measure twice, cut once and a perfect fit for the BTP


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Really cool. Man, I wish I had a built in pool or clear pond nearby! What adhesive do you use?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I use Testors liquid solvent for cohesion of the styrene
I used cold weld to hold the rudder together with the control rod.
I use CA for adhesion between dissimilar parts, ie, styrene and brass rod.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Found out I need a X Acto Razor Saw for this cut.



> You will also have to have the rear hatch cut made so you can gain access to get the BTP in and out.
> This is the only real cut made to the hull on the outside. You can see from the photos and drawing where the cut is made. With this rear tip section cut off and cemented to the fin assembly easy access is now given to the entire rear area.


I do not have one and therefore, will go on to other segments of the build.
Here is what I need and will get ASAP.
http://www.google.com/products?q=ex...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CCgQzAMwAw


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I need to fashion this yellow support and the orange ones as well as the two brass L brackets.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Two braces cut to size to seperate and stabilize the WTC b/t the BTP


the next cut will be this brace for the BTP


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Notice the O Rings that hold the rear end of the Pump Jet to the front.
I undid them, and used the outline of the rear cylinder to trace the brace.


Things are looking great


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Gas and RCABS side by side. Nice WTC for the Seaview, both are beautiful. The RCABS is a thicker walled cylinder and longer.
The gas WTC is 520 grams, while the RCABS is 690 grams.









4900kv Brushless motor for the RCABS and two large servos in the motor compartment of the RCABS for rudder and dive planes









the gas system has two 280 brushed motors along with the snort pump and rx and three smaller servos in the motor compartment for rudder, sail planes and dive planes. 









the ballast compartments of both units.










the battery compartments (RCABS has the air pump in this section as well and the rx in this section)









the RCABS has a Pump Jet


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Propulsion units side by side comparison 









the PumpJet BTP is 89 grams
the two smaller pumpjets are 25 grams total
the rest of the fittings kit for the gas unit weighs a total of 100 grams.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I am waiting for a X-Acto Micro Saw.
I got my braces made for the BTP.
Not much else to do except the rudders and dive planes.
I could do that stuff up now, but I will wait for the Saw.

While I wait for the tool to cut the rear hull opening, I got my second Gato today and it came with a full hull, not two right sides, lol.

So I finally got to put one together for the first time.
I hope to get two of these done with more Big Dave kits.
One is for my son's birthday in September.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Man that Gato is HUGE!


----------

